# Poll: Would you get a bigger tank if you could?



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

So the question is - Pretending you had enough money and enough space for a larger tank, would you get a larger tank or are you happy with the size you have now? I'm asking this because I always see people posting "grr I wish I had a bigger tank" etc etc and I was wondering how many people truly feel this way!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I have been down the bigger tank route. I am happy with what I have got, If anything I just want more


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I had a nice BIG tank but I am usually gone during summer months so it was very hard to for me to keep I do love them next for me will be a New House then a in wall 300G But Im happy with what I have ATM...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think to ease of maintaining, a big tank with lots of small community are much easier to deal with than a big tank with only a few monster fish. You can get rid of not do anything for a big tank with small community fish for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup. If money is no object I'd move up to 4'x2'x2' rimless starphire high tech planted tank. If at least for more carpet space. No bigger though. It's already a lot of work to manage a 3' long one.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I would like to sell my 30 gallon and 2 90 gallon tanks 
and put a 4ft X 3ft X 24>30 inches tall comunity tank in the same place.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Nearly every time I ask a question the answer I get is "your tank is too small", so yes, I would get a bigger tank if I had the room!

Also, I have my heart set on pea puffers.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont know, there is just something magic about the words "500 Gallons" I have a 220 Gallon now, to have something more than twice that large would be magic. I have the space, I just dont have the funds!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I saw a guy in the states who build a custom 36000 gallon tank and even he wants to upgrade his tank size to 55000


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Same for ponds build it, step back take a look and wish for more. 

As for tanks I quality over quantity or volume is best. That being said my 85 is perfect for one sp breeding group but I'd always want more and a single six foot wouldn't be the end of it. So I guess for me I'm happy just want more lol but not size I'd rather a handful of 75-125g ish tank all nice setups rather than a hodge podge monster catch all tank. Quality over quantity(volume), quantity(mts) is all good done right.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a 230g and i really wish i had a minimum 600g  but if i owned my own house id build a 1200g for sure


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Size DOES matter 

I would just want smaller more hi tech tanks. Big tanks and big fish have long left my interests


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, I had the chance to pick up a really sweet 300g DD (6' x 3' x 28" tall) but due to space, funds, and not enough time/manpower to transport it from my friend's basement into mine, I had to pass on it.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a 90 gallon reef tank and am very happy with it.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

My 300 is fairly low maintenance and is filled with small fish, floating/easy to grow plants, so it really depends on how you stock it. 
However, I've had several massive tanks (550, 400, 300 x2, 270, 240 etc..) and really, the tanks I've enjoyed the most have been smaller tanks. Unless it's your full time job, it's a ton of work to really manicure a large tank to make it look stunning. 

All my reef tanks and high tech planted tanks in the past have in general been smaller, making them easier and cheaper to stock and you can keep a bigger variety of things without breaking the bank. 
Also, for large planted tanks, the trimming and pruning becomes a huge task when the plants really start growing.
The tank I've enjoyed the most recently has been my little 20 gallon planted, so don't underestimate the joys of a small tank, done well. 

Having said that, I've always kept multiple tanks, so if I could only keep one and you asked me to trade my 300 for a 20 gallon, I'd tell you you're crazy. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

